# IVF without the Suprecur spray??



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Girls, I have posted a few times but after two disappointing results I couldn't face thinking about fertility treatment. 

We have decided to try my NHS go with the Royal (if my letter comes this month, I'm so close to 40 I might not make it before my birthday)

Has anybody had a round of IVF without the down regulating spray? I was on the Suprecur for 6 weeks before my last failed attempt and I started to have suicidal thoughts when I explained this to the consultant at the Royal he said they can do this cycle without the spray, has anybody else heard of this? Thanks


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi lisa,

I can't answer your question but just wanted to pop on and say hi! You had such an awful time last time round, I hope not having to go on the sprays makes all the difference.

Good luck!

X
Ducky


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Lisa


I have done 2 cycles without down regulating before, although both were at origin. I had to just take a tablet called Norethisterone about a week or so b4 my period was due. Once you then stop the tablets, your period comes usually 4 or 5 days later so they can still know when to schedule you in etc. there is also the option of using injections to down regulate and I think RFC do offer this as when I did my cycle there I asked about alternatives to the spray in case I didn't get on with it. Mind you, not sure how well this option would work for you if you had a bad experience d/r'ing before, in which case you might also want to say no to that if they offer it and push for the tablets instead. Really not sure if they do the tablets or offer any other alternatives but hopefully once you speak with them further you will feel more at ease. I can't imagine them not being able to offer Norethisterone to u as you can even get that from your doc to delay your period if you're going on hols etc so shouldn't be too difficult for them! Also just wanted to say that we had 2 fresh and one frozen private cycles that didn't work and then did our nhs go and it did work! So you just never know, there is always hope! Our wee baby from that successful cycle was one yesterday! Also I thought if u were close to 40 they HAD to fit u in before you turn 40 so hopefully you will get started quickly. Please don't worry about any negative feelings you may be having about doing another cycle or feeling jaded with the whole thing. I felt exactly this way going into my nhs cycle, just wanted to do it and get it over with so we could move on and it obviously didn't have any negative impact on the cycle. I really wish you all the best and hope it all goes smoothly for you x


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Ducky for your kind words and Sparkleheart for the information, it was really helpful. 

I can hardly face trying again but I know I will regret not doing. 

I had my offer letter today and we have our screening tests again next week (we only had them done 3 months ago but apparently the guidelines have changed!) 

Hearing of positive outcomes makes such a difference so thank you again. XXX


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say good luck Lisa


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Poor you. My last 2 cycles have been short protocol so no downregging needed, is that an option?


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Joanne and Tiny, we have our screening tests on Thursday so will certainly ask if it's necessary to down reg, really hope it isn't. I'll let you all know how I get on. XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

A lot of clinics do use the shorter protocol for 'older'ladies of which I am one


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck Lisa

Joanne


----------

